# Java - Begriffe (z.B. instanziieren usw.)



## obiwan (29. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

das mit dem Programmieren klappts schon ganz gut, aber ich habe schwierigkeiten mit Aufgabenstellungen bzw. was sich hinter bestimmten Begrifflichkeiten verbirgt (hab alles schon oft gemacht, wieß nur nicht was sich dahinter verbirgt).  
Begriffliste:

* implementieren Sie (z.B. Button) -- verbirgt sich dahinter z.B. das:   Button b1 = new Button ?

*Instanz erzeugen, instanziieren Sie

*Klassenmethode und Instanzmethode

Wenn möglich bitte immer mit einem kleinen Beispiel.

Vielen vielen  Dank !!!


----------



## bygones (29. Jan 2006)

implementieren ist das Problem in korrekten Code zu schreiben

instanziieren ist eine Instanz erzeugen : Button b1 = new Button()

Klassenmethoden sind methoden einer Klasse (stichwort static), Instanzmethoden methoden einer instanz (methoden ohne static)


```
public class Test {
   public static void klassenMethode() {
     // irgendwas - betrifft die Klasse (z.b. änderungen für alle instanzen sichtbar
   }

   public void instanzMethode() {
    // betrifft nur diese instanz
  }
}
```

mehr siehe auch boardsuche


----------



## obiwan (29. Jan 2006)

THX, jetzt hab ichs


----------

